# ANother place to buy Walther stuff (And the guns too)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never dealt w/ them - but they seem to have some stuff, and Walther guns...

http://www.waltherpistols.com/


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck,

When I check these sites that sell Walther accessories, I notice that they indicate they are for the P99. Do you know offhand whether they will also fit the P99c? Or, if not, where does one get accessories for the compact? Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They pretty much make no accessories for the P99 compact. Only thing around is really the pinky extensions for the mags, and the small 1 battery XD tac light (the XML). And, holsters. 

Oh - those fiber optic sights (and night sights) that work for the fullsize will fit the compact P99 too.


----------

